# J14 Carolina Skiff // FOR SALE - $5,500



## assismarcus

CAROLINA SKIFF • J14 • 2016 Suzuki Four-stroke, electric start, with only 40 hrs!!! • Classic UNSINKABLE hull • SHOWROOM condition • Restored to PERFECTION! Every little detail completely NEW! • New trailer! ALL NEW UPHOLSTERY • Custom cover • YETI cooler! • NEW High-density marine-grade upholstery • push-pole, anchor, all new dock-lines, coast-guard kit onboard, JBL Bluetooth + Rockford Fosgate sound system • Plenty storage! NICEST Skiff you’ll ever see! • Clean title in-hand *First-come-first-serve!!!
•
•
I’m located in Pinecrest, FL 33156


----------



## jake_scott11

Price? Location?


----------



## assismarcus

Hi Jake, i was asking $5,800 but will take $5,500 cash. I’m in Pinecrest, FL.


----------



## JVala

Good morning. This is exactly what a colleague of mine needs. Please contact me, 786 271 9512. We’d like to buy this skiff and live near Pinecrest. Thanks.


----------

